# 585 paint chipping



## speed58 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an 2006 585. Last week I noticed paint chipping in two places on my bottom bracket. Has any one had similar problems? My first thought was is this a carbon problem? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## johnnieK (Jun 17, 2007)

*paint scuffs*

Can't say I have chipping anywhere on my Look 585's. Though, I am searching for a touch-up paint solution for the tangerine frame. Any ideas? I can scrape off scuff marks gently, and try using an auto clearcoat that is close. (We're talking a 2 inch mini scrape.) No the hugest deal in the world....


----------



## derrickhackman (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a tangerine 585 and i am seeing paint starting to peel in the dropouts... where the axle contacts the frame it is starting to peel as well as under the dropout. i would think this is pretty normal... i plan on using clear nail polish to fix the issue.


----------



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

*chipping*

I ride a '07 585 in Credit Agricole white. 

I have 3 significant paint chips around the bottom bracket area. Although I know for a fact mine are from debris/pebbles being kicked up by the front wheel into the frame. In my situation it is not from any fault of the manufacturing/finishing process. I love the frame and the finish. 

I would appreciate to hear if someone knows of a good source for a touch paint that matches the White of 585 frames.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

speed58 said:


> I have an 2006 585. Last week I noticed paint chipping in two places on my bottom bracket. Has any one had similar problems? My first thought was is this a carbon problem? Any feedback is appreciated.


My '07 585 (team white color) also has small paint chips at the BB area. White and clear nail polish did the trick. its hardly noticeable. Love this bike.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've protected areas of my frame with a clear 3M "graduated density" film used for invisible bras that prevent stone chips on cars. The film has a very tough, scratch resistant surface which is softer under underneath and keeps small road grit from eating the paint off hoods and bumpers. I called the local BMW dealer for the name of the body shop that installs the 3M invisible bra. I went to the shop and asked for some scraps that are left after a sheet is cut to size. They gave me a piece about 12"X14". It's very easy to cut and sticks like a mad man. The best part is, you can't tell it's there. Beats paying $40.00 for VeloSkin and it's the _same_ stuff.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

johnnieK said:


> I am searching for a touch-up paint solution for the tangerine frame. Any ideas? I can scrape off scuff marks gently, and try using an auto clearcoat that is close. (We're talking a 2 inch mini scrape.) No the hugest deal in the world....


Unless Look has modified the color, Mitsubishi R-71 is pretty much dead match. It matches Keo pedals, cleats Look bar tape, Look logos, and the air brushed paint highlights on the 381 & 481 Ja Ja frames. Hope this helps.


----------

